# My horse yanks loose and runs away plus he doesn't want to lunge



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

I really want to start giving shows. So a horse that runs off is not very handy than 😰


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You need a good trainer. Sounds like you have had some really bad ones. Keep looking. Your horse is doing whatever he feels inclined to and you apparently have never been able to stop him. To me, that means you need to look for a GOOD trainer. 

I don't see a way for the internet to solve a problem that many people right there with the horse have not been able to.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Other people will be right along but first:

Why are you lunging him? What is it you are you trying to achieve? It might seem a stupid question but it's one I often see asked! I am curious myself as I am not a fan of it... boring stuff


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

In october i am getting lessons from a german girl (she cannot come sooner) but i think she can help me. Still till than i need to be able to hold him. And actually i have been able to stop him many many times.
It began in September 2017. He tried for a few weeks to get loose but each time i could hold him until there was a lot of mud and he didnt try it anymore for a few days so i walked to the entrance of the meadow through the mud and at that moment he chose to pull away i fell in the mud and couldn't hold him. Since than pfffffffffff.
I am able to hold him many times but not always. And he just KEEPS trying 😢. 

I don't like lunging either but in a year i want to learn him riding for his muscles and for the walk, trot, galop cues. 
When they can lunge ridings easier. 
Plus it is a good way to show your leadership many people told me. 

And my first and foremost reason i want him to trust me enough to finally want to lunge again. 
Besides i have a good future in training horses and when my own horse cannot lunge well that doesnt look good. Its weird cos i have helped other people with difficult horses and that has always been solved. So i don't get why i cant change my own horse. 😡.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

He is very respectful in backing up and moving his hindquarters and forequarters so i just dont understand it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

He is doing it because he has learned you can't stop him. Until someone comes along who can, you are stuck.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

I dont agree 🙈 as my dad can hold him nearly always but that doesn't mean my horse listens to me. I am only as strong as i am.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Helenlachance said:


> Now finally since a few weeks i am able to make him walk a couple of circles but...


No "but" - this is where you missed your opportunity for traning. He walks a few circles, you stop, you tell him he's the best horse in the world, and you put him away for the day. Then he'll start thinking, "Oh, that's all I need to do to get a break? No biggie...here I go, walking a circle, and another,... Oh golly, it worked! I must have trained her to let me go when I just walk my circles."

So that's the foundation on which you can build. Make your horse a winner, reward the slightest try, and for a moment forget about Clinton Anderson. In his mind, a lunging session means getting a beating soon - of course he'll want to get away from that! Teach him it's an exercise that earns him praise, reward, and - release.

Do it again, and reward the slightest try before he gets out of Dodge...don't try to muscle him around with leverage and chains. He needs to trust you first that you won't hurt him before he respects you as a leader, because in order to be his leader, he'll have to trust you with his life.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

I dont use any chains or whatever. I solely use a leadrope and a stick. With which i absolutely do not hit him. And i have try'd conpletely loose too and that also works sometimes really good. And yes i praise him a lot.


But what do you mean should i keep the lessons short or long?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If you don’t want to use a chain, try lunging him in his bridle, with a snaffle bit.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't use a bit 😰 plus lunging with bit isn't goood foe the horse si i have heard


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

IMO groundwork is super important. It may sound 'boring' to others, but the boring stuff is what matters. 

I wouldn't use a stud chain either. That is not going to help, using equipment like that for your case.

I think you should get a trainer to help you and show you how to lunge etc. 

He isn't necessarily being bad, he just doesn't know. He's 4. He needs guidance & an alpha: you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not sure, but I think the OP's native language may not be English. 


OP, I think your horse has a leading problem, not a lunging problem. But, they are really one and the same. I think this horse has a very strong self-preservation instinct. I bet you anything, when you walk up to him, he will always keep one side of his face off to the side of you, looking off to the side. I bet he will not look you straight on, with both ears and both eyes, evenly toward you, all the way as you approach him to halter him. I bet when you try to get on his off side, he moves his neck to try and prevent you from going there.


and when you do lunge him, he will look to the outside often, and when you lead him, he may drag on the line, too . . .?


If this is true, then he is ALWAYS thinking of his 'way out'. He never gives himself over to you (two eyes, two ears toward you and your hands) because his sense of self preservation means that he keeps one eye, and one ear perhaps, looking outward, for his escape route. 



These horses can appear to be obedient, but they alwasy hold themselves apart from the human, and even while you are leading them, and they are going along, their MIND is out there, looking for the way out. And, if YOU are not mentally drawing their attention, keeping even the half that they allow you to have, they will take that split second to LEAVE and GO OUT THERE. 

Do this enough and it becomes an automatic reaction.


To train the hrose out of this it takes VERY strong level of attention and awareness from the handler. someone who can watch the horse and the INSTANT he notices the horse's attention wandering outward, he does something that brings it back to him, well BEFORE the horse commits to leaving. This is so NOT easy. 



The other thing I can think of, . . . something offered in advice on this forum before, but not something I have EVER tried myself, is using stop rope. 



YOu have two halters on the horse; one with the leadline you hold, and another attached to a LONG rope that is tied hard to a tree, or post. if and when the horse pulls violently out of your hand, you let him go, . He runs away and when he hits the end of the second rope, he receives a HUGE SUDDEN STOP. it is sudden and shocking, and might cause injury. But, it might also be the only way to deal with a problem like this.


I will wait to allow others who HAVE used this technique to weigh in.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you lunge in a bit then the lunge rope should go from the ring on the far side where you clip it on, run it over the poll and then through the ring on the other side.
I wouldn't lunge a horse in a bit, however, if I wasn't sure that I could hold him because if he gets away and treads on the lead rope there's a fair chance some real injury is going to be done
Same applies to using a stud chain or a chifney bit for leading.
All of those things work but only if the person on the end of the lead rope can hold on.


I'm not sure how large an area you're working the horse in but I'd make it as small as possible to start with so he's got nowhere to run too


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

I had too use a stud chain for my parents after three days of feeling like **** and it absolutely not working i said i wouldnt ever use it anymore.
And no my native language is Dutch. 

Besides actually with me loose in a big arena he stays constantly with me while being in freedom. 
In lunging he always looks at me and turns in. Always comes to me first. 

And always ears and eyes forward. 😰 

So i dont know. I was even able to bring him in freedom to the stable and sometimes he just walks next to me in freedom towards his stable. 
And sometimes its chaos.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

@Helenlachance I hope you don't mind me asking some more questions to maybe try clear things a little! ^.^ 

1) is he your first horse?

2) how big is he and how big are you?

3) how long have you ridden/worked with horses?

4) does he run only to the meadow or does he run away in other places?

5) when he runs away, what happens next? Does he jump the fence, do you catch him and tell him off or let him into the meadow?

6) how do you lead him? Do you hold his face tight or even hold his head-collar or do you give some space?

7) when leading him with a rope does he try go in front of you, be close a lot? 

8) before he runs away does he "dance" around or does he just gallop hard in a straight line with no warning? 

9) what type of head-collar do you use? How long a lead rope?

10) How many times a day/week does he travel between the meadow and stable, what is his routine?

11) can you get a video of you lunging? I know you are getting help in October but if you are going to continue lunging him and still want help until then a video would be much better. Don't be afraid of people watching you try to lunge, we all need to learn right?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Helenlachance said:


> i fell in the mud and couldn't hold him. Since than pfffffffffff.
> I am able to hold him many times but not always. And he just KEEPS trying


He keeps trying because it sometimes works for him. You need to ensure it NEVER works for him to eventually stop - tho because it worked sometimes, this will have greatly strengthened his behaviour (same psychological principle that gets people addicted to poker machines). So be prepared that he will try harder, get worse before he gives it up.

So you need to use something that you know will be effective - I'd use a long lead and a strong bit, and start in a controlled area, so he can't really escape anyway.



> I don't like lunging either but in a year i want to learn him riding for his muscles and for the walk, trot, galop cues.
> When they can lunge ridings easier.
> Plus it is a good way to show your leadership many people told me.


Respectfully, sounds like a bad reason to lunge, and sounds like you need to find a *good* trainer who can teach *both* of you, and you should probably just forget lunging all together until you do.

First & foremost, lunging is hard on joints, especially of an immature horse & if he was lunged hard as a baby, there may very well be body issues that are causing him pain. So I'd absolutely get him checked out by a chiropractic vet(or such) first.

If you can't lead & 'drive' your horse well on lead, then you're not up to lunging anyway IMO. Lunging is essentially the same thing only at a distance - you need the foundations strongly in place before there's any point starting the 'first storey'. So get him going well up close & then just gradually increase the distance until it's 'lunging'.

Lunging is not a necessary preliminary to riding. It's nice to have the horse trained to vocal cues, and there are a lot of other things on the ground you can do to get him more ready to be ridden, but lunging isn't a biggie. Regarding getting him fit for riding tho, it can be helpful, but imho I don't think running endless circles is the best way to exercise a horse.

EVERYTHING you do with a horse, not just lunging, either helps him see you as a worthy leader, or it teaches him that you aren't leadership material & so he should take over. That's where you're at now, so you need to learn how to start *earning* your stripes with him.


> Besides i have a good future in training horses and when my own horse cannot lunge well that doesnt look good.


What a good, positive outlook you have! Keep it up! You just sound like you need a good teacher, so you can start learning to do just that.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

**I should qualify, that I avoid/minimize punishment in training wherever possible, but as this horse has already been trained by you(albeit inadvertently) that he CAN get away & it is a very strong behaviour already, so will get worse before it stops(IF you can prevent it EVER working again), I think adding strong punishment, with the use of bit, chain, whatever is now necessary too. 

Whatever 'methods' & 'tools' you use, timing and release is EXTREMELY important, or else you are likely to just confuse & upset him.

& don't just focus on 'making' & 'correcting' and negative reinforcement(release of pressure) but don't forget to focus on the Good Stuff & reward him for all you can too.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Ignore the lunging problem for now - he's not ready for it. He needs to learn to lead properly before he can be lunged successfully! The best way to teach a horse to lead is to lead them. Around the pasture. In the pen. Anywhere and everywhere. If he tries to run off, don't try to stop him; push him in a small circle around you and keep pushing him until he wants to stop, then push just a little more. Never, ever give him enough line to pit his weight against yours. If you control the head (maybe 80 lbs?) you control the horse. 

Also - never be in a direct line with his head. Always be off to the side with about 2 feet of line between you and the horse's head. If he pulls forward, you pull his face around only enough so he can circle you. If he tries to face you directly by moving his hind out (invitation to rear and strike out or run over you) move his shoulder out with your stick and step to his inside.


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

loosie said:


> Lunging is not a necessary preliminary to riding. It's nice to have the horse trained to vocal cues, and there are a lot of other things on the ground you can do to get him more ready to be ridden, but lunging isn't a biggie. Regarding getting him fit for riding tho, it can be helpful, but imho I don't think running endless circles is the best way to exercise a horse.


 
Agree but wouldn't try hopping on 4yr.old with a bolting issue unless you want to gallop!




loosie said:


> EVERYTHING you do with a horse, not just lunging, either helps him see you as a worthy leader, or it teaches him that you aren't leadership material & so he should take over. That's where you're at now, so you need to learn how to start *earning* your stripes with him..


Nice couldn't have said it better....


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

I Have sat on my horse and walked around even trotted a bit and he didnt do anything wrong in riding he is the easiest horse you can find.
He just doesn't understand the cues totally yet. 

Yesterday evening i had a driving horses lesson from somebody with her horse. 
And it went very well now i know in the driving my body language isn't what it should be either. 

So i am working on that now.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

He is my first horse yes.
I didnt have a lot of experience before i had him. 
He is 1.50 dont know the measurements in foot and hands though and i am 1.58 i am really small. 😰 🙈 😂 
He runs just when he wants to that can be anywhere. 
Except if he sees the trailer he loves to be in the trailer just walks on in. 
I have him loose with a meter rope hanging. 
Sometimes he trys to get in front of me but than i back him up. 

He puts his ears flat, tenses his body and than runs away in a straight line he does give signals that is why i can hold him sometimes. 
He is a very intelligent horse everybody says it the times i am not able to hold him is because he goes of next to walls so i can't hold him. 
Hes very tactical 🙈 😂. 
A ropehalter, now i am going to try it in his bridle. 
And a leadrope of 4m.

Almost every day i walk with him to and fro. 
But i cant all days cos there are children walking around so i need to wait until they are in a safe space. I don't think hed walk over them but i am not going to take the chance. 

I could make a video yes. 
Tomorrow or the day after i should be able to. 
But how can i post it on here? I am a bit new on here haha.

And yes i always try to keep a positive outlook and i don't easily give up. 
Always keep trying. 
I want to train horses for a living i help other people already and it goes so well. 
It is really what i want to do in life. 

And i want to do it without bit,spurs and chains i dont care what others use but i want to try without it. 
Besides i think if my horse had a chain on him and he still trys to run off and if i couldnt be able to hold him if the rope catches on to something brrr don't want to think about it. 

I got him off his aggresiveness so i know i can teach him. 
And yes i am very saddened by the fact he was treated that way i think someday health problems may occur and he is my everything. 
I wouldnt want that. 
I did have a chiropracter a few months ago she said he was stuck in his shoulders i have been doing forehand quarters excercises and i really think that helped a lot. He moves a lot more fluidly now.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

@Helenlachance I dont know what phone you have but what I do is download the youtube application on my phone. There is an option to upload it. Once it is uploaded to youtube post the link here. I have found that to be the easiest!


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

Okidoki thank you for your advice!

I have also found that when i walk the other way around so with my back to where i am going in front of my horse while looking at him that goes way better to bring him somewhere but well can't always walk like that right 😂


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

Also what really is weird many p
people tell me is that when i am in freedom in the arena with my horse no leadrope no whip and i ask him to run around me to the right and left changing hand trotting walking everything goes so much easier and often my horse enjoys that.
And as soon as he is on leadrope he hates it.


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

xxxxxxxxx


the challenge is making him want to follow you as opposed to just making him follow you......making him want you to ride him as opposed to just making him ride you.....the first one he'll do his best you don't get hurt ....the second he wouldn't care less.....see the difference?....
time....patience.....kindness......trust......


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Ona behaved that way when she was five years old and I was able to fix it with the help of a trainer. We actually got it stopped very quickly. First of all we got a stiff knotted rope halter that was permanently attached to a lunge line. When she took off on me I let her go a ways on the loose line before pulling back in the lead rope enough to turn her head sideways. When her head turned sideways she had to follow her nose. She had to run in circles around me so she was basically lunging herself. Then I just let her run and run in circles until she calmed down. I didn't do anything to make her run, she was just doing it to herself. The knots on the halter apply an unfamiliar pressure to the nose which horses don't like but they're not cruel. I liked this much better than the stud chain - I'd tried a stud chain first but it broke a few times and then she learned she could break it. Plus she hurt herself with the chain one day. They can't break a knotted rope halter.


Once she was calm, I took her for a short walk, making sure to look straight ahead and not look at her at all. I held my arm relaxed at my side, elbow slightly bent, with a little bit of slack in the rope. I left just enough slack in the rope that I could pop it quickly and without warning by straightening my arm suddenly. I walked straight forward firmly and with purpose, ignoring her as if I did not know she was there and as if she didn't matter to me in the least. The moment I felt tension on the rope I started popping it until she walked forward (still looking straight ahead, never at her). If she stopped walking, I stopped, still looking forward and not at her, and popped the lead rope continuously until she walked forward. As soon as she started walking, I relaxed my arm and let kept the pressure off. She had to keep her nose at my elbow. As soon as I noticed her starting to walk in front of me at all (the very second her nose was visible in front of my elbow in my peripheral vision) I popped the lead rope and pulled her back a little. I could never let her whole head get in front of me or she'd try to take off again. If her head got in front of me, I did a 180 degree turn so she was behind me again and kept walking. As long as she was walking exactly where she was supposed to walk, I just kept my arm down with no tension on the rope, ignored her, and kept briskly walking forward, looking exactly at the place I wanted her to walk to. Once we got where we were going I gave her a treat or a scratch and then turned and walked her back to her pasture, following the same procedure, and let her loose. No emotion during the walking - just marching like a determined soldier on a mission.


Every day we'd go a little further until she stopped behaving that way. She leads well now. If she starts giving me trouble again I'll put the knotted halter back on her and do the same drill.


By the way, Ona had some bad experiences as a foal with being lunged cruelly. I don't lunge her.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

@newtrailriders

Hi, 30 min ago i did exactly what you just explained though i didnt read your post yet i didn't get a ping that i had new messages. 🙈 If you know what i mean 😝. 
Sooo i took my horse with a sidepull bridle and just walked straight ahead briskly without looking back. Not letting him walk next to me but behind me. 
When he did a few rounds good i rewarded him with praise and rewards. 
I also asked some tricks during the rounds which he performed very well. 
I walked around i think 15 minutes and it went actually near perfect didnt try to take off one single time!
And even better it was windy normally he is scared while in the wind but now nope. 
Wow i am soooo proud 😍.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

@newtrailriders

Hi, 30 min ago i did exactly what you just explained though i didnt read your post yet i didn't get a ping that i had new messages. 🙈 If you know what i mean 😝. 
Sooo i took my horse with a sidepull bridle and just walked straight ahead briskly without looking back. Not letting him walk next to me but behind me. 
When he did a few rounds good i rewarded him with praise and rewards. 
I also asked some tricks during the rounds which he performed very well. 
I walked around i think 15 minutes and it went actually near perfect didnt try to take off one single time!
And even better it was windy normally he is scared while in the wind but now nope. 
Wow i am soooo proud 😍.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

And since yesterday he lunges. Without me having to put any force in it.

What they say patience, kindness, trust thats what you need.
Yesterday after the lunging we had a veryyy fun playing session he gave me all the space i needed in trot! And galop! 😁
So all in all yesterday and today was perrrrfect! 👌


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

newtrailriders said:


> Ona behaved that way when she was five years old and I was able to fix it with the help of a trainer. We actually got it stopped very quickly. First of all we got a stiff knotted rope halter that was permanently attached to a lunge line. When she took off on me I let her go a ways on the loose line before pulling back in the lead rope enough to turn her head sideways. When her head turned sideways she had to follow her nose. She had to run in circles around me so she was basically lunging herself. Then I just let her run and run in circles until she calmed down. I didn't do anything to make her run, she was just doing it to herself. The knots on the halter apply an unfamiliar pressure to the nose which horses don't like but they're not cruel. I liked this much better than the stud chain - I'd tried a stud chain first but it broke a few times and then she learned she could break it. Plus she hurt herself with the chain one day. They can't break a knotted rope halter.



Neat ......if I can even get a halter on...wonder if this would work with a semi-wild mustang?


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

I think it could work.
But first you would have to have enough trust to put on the halster in a good way. 
Can i send you a link of a video that is very handy for that?
Shows how to do it in a good way.


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

just post link so everybody benefits


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Helenlachance said:


> And as soon as he is on leadrope he hates it.


Horses 'remember' more in pictures, emotions, not rationally, cognitively like people. It may be his previous bad treatment that causes him to react unthinkingly to having you on the end of a long rope - rope = fear. (Not sayig it is purely reaction, but could be) So you will have to work on changing his *attitude & emotion* to the situation. I think you know how to go about that. You might be familiar with the 'bar open/bar closed' method of changing associations(dog training, but we all learn in basically the same way), but I googled(came up with a lot of info on bar opening times around the world  ) & found this for you; https://pethelpful.com/dogs/Dog-Behavior-Modification-Open-Bar-and-Closed-Bar-Method

**Do be careful that you don't just end up associating the fear with rewards though (as I have done) and just turn your horse into a 'nervous eater'!

Again, I'd also keep to situations he *can't* escape(eg smaller pens with longer rope), because as said, the more 'practice' he gets.... You may be familiar with the term & effects of 'variable schedule of reinforcement'. That's what's been happening & you don't want to continue.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

newtrailriders said:


> The knots on the halter apply an unfamiliar pressure to the nose which horses don't like but they're not cruel. ... They can't break a knotted rope halter.


I like & agree with the rest of what you've said trail, but depending where the knots/pressure is, rope halters can indeed inflict strong, sharp punishment, as they may sit on sensitive facial nerves. And being relatively unbreakable(& thin so 'sharp'), if a horse was to get caught up & fight against one, could well be the horse breaks before the halter!

All that said, I love rope halters(have made my own *without* knots over the nose), you just have to be aware of their full effects & use carefully. And as said, effective punishment may well be a necessary part of 'retraining' a horse like that.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

poncHo4321 said:


> Neat ......if I can even get a halter on...wonder if this would work with a semi-wild mustang?


Said I agreed with Trail, but I would't call *ucotrolled* (keyboard N temperametal btw) runing i circles 'lungig', and wouldn't *aim* to do that. It is a way to keep cotrol if the horse tries to escape, but I wouldn't say desirable.


----------



## apachetears6 (Jun 7, 2018)

Helenlachance said:


> Hi everyone, i am new here. 😇
> I have a horse he is now 4 years old.
> And i have him from when he was 6 months old.
> He is a gelding.
> ...



My problem with running away is with the Gelding Bud, if he sees me walk out of the barn with a halter and rope he instantly runs to the other side of the pasture, the mare though bless her heart comes to me.


----------



## Bugbegone (Jun 3, 2018)

Patience and understanding are the best tools you could use with him and a good rope halter. Good luck


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Helenlachance said:


> @*newtrailriders*
> 
> Hi, 30 min ago i did exactly what you just explained though i didnt read your post yet i didn't get a ping that i had new messages. 🙈 If you know what i mean 😝.
> Sooo i took my horse with a sidepull bridle and just walked straight ahead briskly without looking back. Not letting him walk next to me but behind me.
> ...



Awesome! Isn't it rewarding when it goes well? Makes it worth all the problems along the way.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

Yesterday i walked around with him for an hour and he didn't once have the intent to pull away.
I am soo happy!
Though he started changing teeth yesterday so i am leaving him to some rest for a few days. 

In the lunging we really have ups and downs. 
Sometimes i think yay we finally have it and the day after he just refuses. 
Also sending him away i don't think that will ever work again.
People have tried i kicked all of them out it didn't help only worsened the situation, everything i have done so far on my own had more impact.

But i am glad if just walking in front of him is all i have to do.
I think he is just a very insecure horse through all situations and cannot walk next to a person for a time. 
We'll just work on that. 

For now i am happy with the result. 

I have one more question though. 

What do you do when your horse licks you? 
Cos he does it and now he thinks he can just do it whenever he wants in training. 
But i also want to sometimes give him what he wants but than after training. 

What would you guys do? 
I think the licking is somehow a comfort for him. 

And indeed for a long time nothing with a rope was possible for him he did fear it i think.. 
We worked on that and now that problems seems to be solved for some time already. 

Thank you everyone for the good tips and advice and support. 
This really is the most awesome group i have found so far. 😘


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

apachetears6 said:


> My problem with running away is with the Gelding Bud, if he sees me walk out of the barn with a halter and rope he instantly runs to the other side of the pasture, the mare though bless her heart comes to me.


Not wanting to hijack OP's thread, but apache, you need to become a Good Thing in your geldings eyes. And assess why you're seen as a Bad Thing now and change that.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hopefully lunging continues to go well for you and it wasn't a one time thing. It sounds to me like you've done a lot of great work with him and just need some guidance here and there. Finding an experienced horse person would be of great benefits for you. I feel like the issues you are having are coming from the lack of respect he's giving you. Your horses need to see you as the alpha and come to you for guidance, and not go do what he wants when he feels like it(aka during lunging).

I think you're lightyears ahead by reaching out to get advice. That's what makes you a better horse owner already by taking that first step. Koodos buddy.


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

Helenlachance said:


> I haveone more question though.
> 
> What do you do when your horse licks you?
> Cos he does it and now he thinks he can just do it whenever he wants in training.
> ...


 Either he is very a affectionate horse OR he's trying to tell he needs salt(especially with this hot weather) make sure he has his salt block.............


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Helenlachance. Why do you lunge? Is your horse not broke to ride? If your horse is broke to ride, I say ride him. I'm not a fan of lunging horses who are broke to ride. The other thing I would advice is not to ask "how can I stop him from...?" but instead ask, "why is he...?" I have a horse who was abuse. He didn't trust anybody or anything. It took me 4 months to gain his trust and make him rideable. And even to this day, I have to give him more time and be more patient.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

He is a veryyy affectionate horse. And he has a good salt stone. 😇
Thank you for the advice and support everybody!
I have some bad news though about Estime. 
He is wounded at his shoulder large and very deep wound had to be stitched in 2 layers. Is at least 11 cm. We have to watch out for infections because of the flies and bacterias and but which is the very least of my worries we wont be able to train for at least a month probably more and i will give him all the time he needs so probably 2 to 3 months 😰. If i know myself. He was sedated commonly and locally. 
Yesterday evening he was shivering a lot due to the sedation but now i had a 10min walk with him (in which now luckily he didn't try to run away, i found the (cure) just in time it seems) he seems to feel better is nicely awake. We keep good care of his stable i will walk with him a couple of times a day for 10 min to 15 min to keep him in movement and for the fresh air.

It could have been a very hard kick (though the other horses don't have irons on) or he caught on to a pole either way he wont be allowed in the herd for quite a while. 

So thumbs up everybody for a good healing. 
It was a very stressful night it was the first time something like this happened so we all we're pff.


----------



## doscactus (Nov 7, 2009)

Kalraii said:


> Other people will be right along but first:
> 
> Why are you lunging him? What is it you are you trying to achieve? It might seem a stupid question but it's one I often see asked! I am curious myself as I am not a fan of it... boring stuff


We would teach our youngsters to ground drive instead of lunging. Much more useful when it comes time to ride them, you've already got your steering and brakes. If I just want to exercise a horse to get the freshness out of them before riding I use the round pen. I'm not a fan of lunging either.


----------



## Helenlachance (Aug 10, 2018)

But my horse doesnt react on that either.
Not for anything.


----------

